# Vostok Paratrooper Or Duffer?



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

I am the new owner of this watch - which was in a lot with my bid target.

I can't find it on Mark Gordon's site "USSRTIME" so I'm stumped.

If it is a fake it's been done very discretely - with the 1988 inscription and the 'B' stamp hidden under the balance wheel.

The fact that the back is in English and the dial in Russian is what worries me.

I'm hoping you guy's recognize the right hands, colors etc., and can give me some help.



















Cheers

Worzel


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks OK enough to me, and I doubt anyone would inscribe a fake with a fake date!









There are literally hundreds of variations out there in dials, hands and writing on Russians from the time frame if the inscription is correct :yes:

Does it have wobbly crown syndrome - when you unscrew the crown does it fall about like a soft thing at a wedding? If it does, it'll be a Boctok/Vostok right enough, even though it might be a franken made up from dods of different bits - but then again it might be 100% kosher! (Can you say that about a Russian watch?  )

I'd wind it and enjoy it for what it is!


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for that Mel.

When the crown is un-screwed it is indeed wobbly and took some time to work out how to wind it.

It's not really my style of watch so I'll look to trade it or sell it. I'd be interested to know if it's worth a type-1 FSWF?

Cheers

Worzel


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Worzel said:


> Thanks for that Mel.
> 
> When the crown is un-screwed it is indeed wobbly and took some time to work out how to wind it.
> 
> ...


Just seen this on the bay for about Â£30. It's UK sellers says it's not a copy and is genuine 1980's :thumbsdown: or :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's about right I'd guess for a manual wind Vostok - the autos go for a bit more. Easy ID the higher jewel count are the autos. :yes:

The "CCCP" signature dates the watch to pre 1990-ish, the break up of the USSR, but note that the thrifty Vostokian factory used dials that were in stock till they needed re-made, so there appears to be no exact cut-off date. Presumably popular models needed new dials made before less popular ones, so they would have been used up faster.









Should run forever almost - all Vostoks are the same, tough as old boots usually! :notworthy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Worzel said:


> The fact that the back is in English and the dial in Russian is what worries me.


I wonder if it's been fitted with a back off one of the civvy [For export rather than Soviet military] versions ?.

I'm more interested in the engraved dedication that's been added.One time birthday gift perhaps.


----------



## watch4me (Jul 4, 2010)

This is a very nice watch. Great pictures. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

littlealex said:


> I wonder if it's been fitted with a back off one of the civvy [For export rather than Soviet military] versions ?.


I was thinking of the same thing. Also, I thought the 'paratrooper' variant always came with a green dial (not that I'm an expert).


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Well I've tried my best to ditch the Paratrooper but it's still here - couldn't trade it on the forum and couldn't sell it on thEBay :crybaby:.

Bio's comment...

" I thought the 'paratrooper' variant always came with a green dial ".

Is he right? Do I have a rarity  or is it more likely to point to a mongrel :blow: .

So it would be interesting to see how many different colored Paratroopers we can muster.

:hi:

Worzel


----------

